# Rescued ex puppy farm dog questions



## ClaireJane87 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi. I recently adopted a cavalier bitch used solely for breeding. She is malnourished, has lost muscle mass and doesn't have a very thick coat. She is very anxious. She hasn't been to the toilet anywhere for 2 days. She is eating very little and drinking less. She will not walk on a lead or harness. She will walk around the garden for a couple of minutes but will stumble back inside. When inside she won't leave her bed. 

Can anybody relate and tell me how to help her. Should I be leaving her to do her own thing until she settles in or should I be fussing her? Should I be taking her to her food or her food to her? Thank you for any help offered.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

ClaireJane87 said:


> Hi. I recently adopted a cavalier bitch used solely for breeding. She is malnourished, has lost muscle mass and doesn't have a very thick coat. She is very anxious. She hasn't been to the toilet anywhere for 2 days. She is eating very little and drinking less. She will not walk on a lead or harness. She will walk around the garden for a couple of minutes but will stumble back inside. When inside she won't leave her bed.
> 
> Can anybody relate and tell me how to help her. Should I be leaving her to do her own thing until she settles in or should I be fussing her? Should I be taking her to her food or her food to her? Thank you for any help offered.


Well done for taking on this little girl. Cavalier King Charles Spaniels are wonderful little dogs ( I may however be a little bit bias because of my Taz! )

It sounds like she really likes her bed, do you have a crate at all or a quiet room where she can spend some time alone if home life is getting a little too much for her? Give her access at all times so if she is overwhelmed or scared she can toddle off and regroup herself.

It may be worth getting some rescue remedy, we use it when settling in new foster dogs into our home. We find it very effective in helping dogs calm and adapt to their new surroundings

Bach Pet Rescue Remedy, 10 ml: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

You can also get Adaptil Diffusers which plug in the wall and release a calming pheromones into the surroundings.

Vetimed

I would offer her small meals , little and often and make sure it is something high quality. You can find a list of foods in this section.

I would not make a huge fuss of her, let her adjust first and then work on building a bond with her however I would start some sort of "routine" with her, ie out for a little walk even if its just around the garden, start feeding and toilet break routines.

My lad feels the cold rather easily so I either put him in a baby sleep suit or I have a couple of jumpers for him. I also slip a hot water bottle underneath his bed ( against the floor) to keep him warm.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi. Have you taken her to the vet to see if she is healthy and not just struggling to cope with freedom?

why did the puppy farm let her go? and was she kept in kennels or indoors?

I ask cos if she is used to an outside kennel she may struggle being indoors and all the new noises and sights and smells etc.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

ClaireJane87 said:


> Hi. I recently adopted a cavalier bitch used solely for breeding. She is malnourished, has lost muscle mass and doesn't have a very thick coat. She is very anxious. She hasn't been to the toilet anywhere for 2 days. She is eating very little and drinking less. She will not walk on a lead or harness. She will walk around the garden for a couple of minutes but will stumble back inside. When inside she won't leave her bed.
> 
> Can anybody relate and tell me how to help her. Should I be leaving her to do her own thing until she settles in or should I be fussing her? Should I be taking her to her food or her food to her? Thank you for any help offered.


If she has come from puppy farm, then probably all she has know is very confined space inside and the only human contact is likely when food has been put in and when her puppies have been taken away. Many don't even know what outside or grass is, so everything even normal household noises frighten them.

Usually at first its best to adopt the less is more approach. If you haven't already its usually an idea to give her a den where she feels safe, and if frightened can retreat too. You can do this by having something like a small table or crate with the door open and a throw or blanket over it above and on three sides so she has an entrance/exit. Put water in there and a cosy bed, and also putting something like a soft toy in with her to cuddle up too and leave her to it if that's where she is happiest. Best place to put the den is in the corner of the room that you use the most. That way she can observe and hear things of normal daily life without feeling pressured and from a safe vantage point.

What you can also do to start to get her more used to you and gain her trust is to start to sit a couple of feet in front of her den with your back to her, and just talk to her softly or another old trick is just to read aloud. You can then progress to sitting side on and finally facing her later, by doing this it gets her used to having people close and gives her a chance to bond and begin to trust without enormous pressure.

With the pressure taken off and give time and patience she should begin to feel more confident and want to come out and investigate in her own time.
You my find at the moment she wont take food or treats, a fearful dog wont.
But when she does venture out, you can begin to slowly and gently throw treats in her direction, use high value treats like, chicken, cheese, small bits of sausage or hotdog, you throw them to land near her, and then if she takes them encourage her to come forward for more by decreasing the distance from you that you throw them, a tiny bit at a time. If this works then you can also use the same technique to get her to want to follow you to get her to move around and go out into the garden to toilet.

I would at the moment also give her food in her den at regular times and see if she will eat it when left in peace unwatched. If she is malnourished then probably feeding several smaller meals a day will be best. There is possibility that her tummy wont cope with larger meals even if she did eat them.

I wouldn't rush in to try and get lead on her and walk her on lead, you can tackle that later when she has gotten over more important obstacles, but even then she will need collar, lead and harnesses introduced gently and gradually in a positive way most likely.

What may help is using a natural calmative, like adaptil, zylkene or kalmaid, if you want to read up on those and how they work.

Adaptil helps dogs and puppys learn settle travel and in kennels

Home

Nutri-Science» KalmAid ? Supplement for highly strung or anxious pets

All the above you can purchase from reputable online veterinary pharmacies.

Often dogs that have only lived on puppy farms are rehomed to homes with other dogs, as another dog (which is often all they have been used too) can help build confidence and help them adapt. It has to be preferably an older laid back, calm non reactive dog though, as any that are too boisterous and hyper or who has fear or anxiety issues will make them worse still, but if you know friends, family or neighbours with such a dog that may even help to arrange a visit perhaps in the near future.

Really you need to set small tiny goals and reach them bit by bit until going on to other things. Maybe try some suggestions above, and when you get progress with those, then come back to ask for help and ideas as you progress.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Often dogs that have only lived on puppy farms are rehomed to homes with other dogs, as another dog (which is often all they have been used too) can help build confidence and help them adapt. It has to be preferably an older laid back, calm non reactive dog though, as any that are too boisterous and hyper or who has fear or anxiety issues will make them worse still, but if you know friends, family or neighbours with such a dog that may even help to arrange a visit perhaps in the near future.


Really cant recommend this enough, Taz was afraid of people when we first took him on. He was petrified of my mother, and my husbands friends and would scream the house down if any of them came in. The only thing that boosted his confidence was when Blade came along , it's as if Blade taught him how to be a dog so to speak


----------



## ClaireJane87 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you so much for you responses. It's just nice to hear from others who have been in similar situations.

I have taken her to the vet. She has been neglected but she doesn't have a heart murmur or signs of the neurological pains cavaliers can suffer (so far at least).

She has eaten a lot today. I have high quality food from the vets and she has loved it. My biggest concern is that she hasn't been to the toilet (number 1 or 2). It's very good she hasn't been in the house but she won't go outside either. Any suggestions? 

Thanks again.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

ClaireJane87 said:


> Thank you so much for you responses. It's just nice to hear from others who have been in similar situations.
> 
> I have taken her to the vet. She has been neglected but she doesn't have a heart murmur or signs of the neurological pains cavaliers can suffer (so far at least).
> 
> ...


Sounds like it may be a waiting game 

Have you tried her both on a grass and concrete surface ? Xx


----------



## ClaireJane87 (Oct 7, 2014)

I have. I've only being letting her in my two gardens which both have grass and concrete. I took her for a little walk down my road (it's a very quite cul de sac) she enjoyed the walk but still no toilet. I'll keep trying. As I'm writing this she's just ventured out of her bed for a sniff around the living room of her own accord!! Big step after two days. It was only a couple of seconds but she's coming round.


----------

